# Identify this YSL



## oahctrec

I was wondering what the names of the totes that have the "YSL" logo on the front are called.  And where can I purchase one.

Thanks!


----------



## sparklyprincess

They have some at Bluefly right now.


----------



## Nola

I found a stunning YSL bag on a magazine. Can anyone tell me the name of it and if someone has it and some irl pictures, those would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## babydollqueen

wow thats a gorgeous bag!! i have not seen it before though! Hope someone fills us in soon


----------



## Vidalita

what magazine was that in? that bag is from the fall 2005 season!


----------



## Diorling

That bag is hotness, I loved all the crests.


----------



## Rondafaye

Does anyone own this bag? I think it's adorable and I found one on sale. Wondering if you like it?


----------



## janice

Hi, I have seen that bag. It is from the 04 collection. I saw it in Neimans and at the YSL boutique. I remember it went on sale at Neimans 30 % off. I also believe it is part of the Byzance collection. Not 100% sure. This bag is lovely. The bag i tried on had a long strap and can be worn as a messenger. The fabric is canvas and the color is olive. The center piece is ornate with beautiful gold hardware and the leather is choco.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Rondafaye

Do you think it's OK to wear a bag from an older collection?


----------



## janice

Rondafaye said:


> Do you think it's OK to wear a bag from an older collection?


 Absolutely! I mix it up with new and old collections all the time. For example Tom Ford YSL with a pair of current Gucci shoes etc. It works for me.


----------



## mich327

I agree - I still use my old handbags. In fact, I think I go through cycles. Currently, I'm back all over a Ferragamo I bought 2.5 years ago and the YSL fringe I got a bit over a year ago. If you really love a bag, you WILL use it over and over, regardless of what season it's from


----------



## Megs

I have not seen it, but it is beautiful and could be worn now for sure


----------



## bag.lover

Rondafaye said:


> Do you think it's OK to wear a bag from an older collection?


 
Definitely yes. =)


----------



## Rondafaye

This bag is on sale at Yoox -- $644, I think. I love it, but I think it is too small for me.


----------



## pquiles

Very cute bag.  I like the color combo.


----------



## sjunky13

I have been cleaning my closet and i found some old bags i have never worn and found this YSL patent leather bag. It is very tiny and cute,just wondering if I should keep or sell it? Thanks


----------



## Rondafaye

Isn't that called the Parisienne?


----------



## sjunky13

Rondafaye said:


> Isn't that called the Parisienne?


YES!! thats it .I never wore it lol, o well it would be a cute dinner bag to hold a lip glass n cell phone , its  so tiny thanks


----------



## lucidbabe

It is cute.. but I guess if you had to "find" it .. you definitely did not miss it before... so Sell it.
sometimes, it's not just the $$ but to discard excess baggage is truly exhilarating!


----------



## Rondafaye

There have been several of these on EBay this week. I won one, and another sold today in the low $200s. There is still another up, I think, if anyone is looking!


----------



## ValleyO

Love the crest and hope you find it!


----------



## pamdhillon12

Oooooh lovely bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wan it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Drool

Pam


----------



## zenzen

Hello, YSL fans! 
Can any of you tell me anything about these shoes? I found them in a thrift store a couple years ago...I don't know if they're authentic or not, vintage or fairly new, what they're called, or anything...the heels themselves are about 3.25" tall, but total the shoes make me about 4" taller. The heels are really shiny, the ankle straps are a dark silver color and the strap at the toes is covered with 12 very thin silver chains (something I didn't realize until just now! Lol, that's quite cool actually!). On the bottom they say: 
"LEATHER
MADE IN ITALY
9
M"
Despite their looks the shoes are actually quite comfortable to walk in; they are slightly flexible. Basically I'm in love but wish I knew more about them! Help...? 

Thanks in advance!

(P.S. the weird reflection in the second-to-last picture is my dad's head as he sat nearby, no doubt wondering why I was photographing my feet...lol)


----------



## gr8heart

They are very cute!  Did you try posting this thread on the 'Glass slipper'? They are very helpful there!


----------



## zenzen

no, i never noticed that category! thanks for the advice!


----------



## evilarchitect

I just bought this luscious YSL, but was wondering if anyone knew what the name of it is, as well as which season it's from?  Any help appreciated - thanks so much!


----------



## Mediana

I have no idea .. but it is a *smashing gorgeous.*


----------



## Pinkie

I have never seen one but it's Really Beautiful!


----------



## evilarchitect

thanks gals!! i think so too... can't wait til it shows up in the post!  drool.


----------



## yslalice

i think it's from the early 2000s.....i can't remember the name at the moment....it was around the same time as the safari collection


----------



## Joydaly

its lovely!


----------



## VKD

Hi - I think your bag is for sale on Ebay now. Best wishes VKD


----------



## boho_darling

My first post! Would LOVE if you could help me identify this bag as I want to track it down and buy it 


http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/...n=view&current=Picture_004-20070513215840.jpg


http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/...o Outfits/?action=view&current=mirkerrdp8.jpg

the bag at the right of the pg.

Thanks so much, I've been trying to track it down for a while now and just found this site. Hoping you can help!!


----------



## yslalice

Ah, that is a past season, but not too far past. It was made soon after Stefano Pilati took the top post. I've seen those previously in the NM outlet. You could also have some luck at the YSL outlet. I've also seen those on ebay time to time.


----------



## boho_darling

I live in Australia, so no luck with the outlets... where abouts (state etc) is the YSL outlet and Neiman Marcus that you saw it?? I'm so desperate i'll call internationally for this bag!

I've never seen them on ebay!! I should ebay more often! 

Thank you sooo much for posting!!!


----------



## espanv

I would keep checking ebay, and be patient. One will turn up eventually.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

That bag looks like it could be from *YSL's "Byzance" line* from fall 2005(?). The Byzance line was known for its jeweled/studded medieval-looking crosses...


----------



## yslalice

Cosmopolitan said:


> That bag looks like it could be from *YSL's "Byzance" line* from fall 2005(?). The Byzance line was known for its jeweled/studded medieval-looking crosses...


 

Yeah, that's it! Byzance!
I don't think that NM or the YSL outlet ship overseas....someone correct me if I'm wrong...


----------



## laurenmcd24

i think if you phone nm they will ship internationally, just cant do it form their website


----------



## susan-eric

It's actually not a Byzance.  YSL made several models with the cross and jewels design, including the Byzance and the Venise.  The one inquired about here is called the Pergame.  It is from a few seasons ago, I don't remember exactly when.


----------



## pinkur

Boho!
It's on e-bay 
Black Suede & Leather! NEW! AUTHENTIC!! 								Item number:  								200140279088
it looks authentic.
Have a look.


----------



## susan-eric

^Yes that one is authentic and at a good price too.


----------



## boho_darling

aww no! i missed it!! i found another one on eBay but its much more expensive, I hope that seller relists it!! 

Am after it in the brown version as well!! Eeek!


----------



## thompk

I used to have that exact bag!!! It was BEAUTIFUL!!! Good luck w/your search)


----------



## Bagsaremylife!

HI!  I saw a few days ago a passerby with a beautiful black bag, a good medium-large size, with some pockets on the outside, and a big horn-shaped top handle.  Does anyone know when these were made and what its name is?  I would like to hunt 1 down.  Were they popular?
Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## noon

They were called Mombasa from Tom Ford's era, i think they were from 2003-2004...i think? I got mine around then. I love this style bag!


----------



## yslalice

There was also a similar bag to the Mombasa called the Mala Mala that had pockets on the outside. Great bag.


----------



## purplekicks

Mmmm, yes, gorgeous bag.  On another note, does anyone know what animal the horn is from?  I hope it isn't acquired through killing the animal!


----------



## wickedassin

It's a deer antler which is naturally shed.


----------



## valerieteo

is this it?

http://cgi.ebay.com/YSL-Yves-Saint-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## purplekicks

wickedassin said:


> It's a deer antler which is naturally shed.


 
  That's good.


----------



## atlbaggirl

The mombasa ... I have three and I always receive lots of compliments.  The bags have a style of their own


----------



## beautifulbasics

Hello,

Was it the Mala Mala bag (see pic below)? 

http://www.dellamoda.com/ysl-handbag-mala-mala-75.html


----------



## beautifulbasics

or maybe the Mombasa (see pics below)?

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...Id=cat218103&masterId=cat217901&index=3&cmCat=


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*or  Vincennes bag? *


----------



## beautifulbasics

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...08474395222441&bmUID=1128387936649&DCLKSLOT=1


----------



## shane

Hey fans of YSL....Recently i saw this tote a guy is carrying. It is black (i guess) with the YSL logo in gold... Can anyone tell me the name of that bag? Thanks


----------



## gr8heart

Hi Shane,

Do you remember what material the tote was made of: leather, wool, nylon, canvas, etc.?

Does it look similar to this:


----------



## gr8heart

Or perhaps this:


----------



## shane

Hey gr8heart.... I think it looks similiar to the first one.....i am pretty sure is leather....


----------



## zat

are there any Mala Mala left in the world?


----------



## duncan_

What about this??


----------



## babyshingo

atlbaggirl said:


> The mombasa ... I have three and I always receive lots of compliments.  The bags have a style of their own



nice collection


----------



## CleoCouture

zat said:


> are there any Mala Mala left in the world?


 
I've seen some on eBay.  Take a look there and have them authenticated here!

I love all of these Mombasa, Mala Mala, and Viennese (sp?) bags!  Must have one (or more!)~


----------



## CleoCouture

WOW~!  That gold mombasa is amazing!!!!


----------



## fallenone

duncan_ said:


> What about this??



That is a special edition mombasa bag for 2007.  Jessica Simpson was see carrying that bag, and it is gorgeous!  There is another version that consists of fringe with gold beading.


----------



## gitasan

what about the summer bag linen with black scroll and horn handle? what was that one called.


----------



## bagatella

Can anyone help? Thank you! If anyone has it, opinions would be appreciated!


----------



## bagatella

I figured it out...It's the Saharienne.


----------



## shazam

I saw the one you're looking at and it looked cute on Christina Aguilera. The retail for it at NM was $855 and it was eventually marked down to $445, so $300 seems like a good deal for it, too.


----------



## Regina07

I thought it was called biscotti but when I was at the YSL outlet in Cabazon last weekend the SA showed me a biscotti Muse and it's the light brown ... which I have two of!

I want the past season ORANGE but now I need the correct name.  Anyone know?  TIA


----------



## pikeeygrl

I don't know but Michael at the YSL Houston store would know and would help you. He knows ALL.  
Their number is 713 840 7006


----------



## pikeeygrl

BTW your Chanel Collection is fabulous....


----------



## Regina07

pikeeygrl said:


> BTW your Chanel Collection is fabulous....


 
Thank you so much for the kind words!  They're my babies with my YSL a close 2nd!


----------



## amelia kelly

love ur chanel collection...looking forward to seeing ur ysl collection too


----------



## Cosmopolitan

*Regina*, I'm pretty sure that the orange WAS called "*biscotto/biscotti*." (Maybe the SA showed you oak, which was a light brown.) *Gr8heart* has the orange Muse and you can see a pic of it here in the ref thread....
http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...t-photos-only-please-31632-2.html#post1638386

Also, now that search is working again, you can look for more threads about the orange Muse. There were quite a few, but it was back in fall/winter 06, I believe.


----------



## Regina07

Cosmopolitan said:


> *Regina*, I'm pretty sure that the orange WAS called "*biscotto/biscotti*." (Maybe the SA showed you oak, which was a light brown.) *Gr8heart* has the orange Muse and you can see a pic of it here in the ref thread....
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-sai...t-photos-only-please-31632-2.html#post1638386
> 
> Also, now that search is working again, you can look for more threads about the orange Muse. There were quite a few, but it was back in fall/winter 06, I believe.


 
That's it! thank you ... I had seen the gorgeous biscotto Muse before and am on a mission to get one.  But the SA at the YSL outlet called the current/just past season light brown 'biscotti' .. but after searching, I believe it's caramel.  it was the exact color as Brach's caramel candy! 

I feel so much better knowing I was asking for the right bag and she was clueless!


----------



## gr8heart

Hi Regina!

My biscotto muse was my first designer bag and I was still a newbie with purses, so I did not really bother asking the SA about the color.  I later learned on the Saks.com website that it was called biscotto.

You should try emailing YSL (using their YSL.com address) to see if they can locate one for you.


----------



## gr8heart

Here is a pic of the description from the saks.com website. I took a pic of it for reference.

I am so sorry I missed this thread!


----------



## Regina07

gr8heart said:


> Here is a pic of the description from the saks.com website. I took a pic of it for reference.
> 
> I am so sorry I missed this thread!


 
Thanks so much for the suggestion!  It's worth a shot b/c I'm dreaming about that Muse, especially after your gorgeous photos!


----------



## pineapples

What's this bag called and is it worth getting???
I tried to look for it in the other forum but couldn't see anything like it...thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Princess Coco

It's YSL Rive Gauche. I ever thought of getting it, but still considering as it is quite pricey. Now, i prefer the YSL downtown more


----------



## pineapples

thanks!! the downtown looks a bit weird to me  and could i wear the rive gauche dressed down?


----------



## shazam

I have the Large Rive Gauche and think it's a great bag to own. It can easily be dressed up or dressed down, it's roomy but doesn't look huge, it has very soft leather that drapes very nicely when held by the straps, and it has the long shoulder strap that can also be worn messenger style which adds another look and some additional practicality to it.

Another big plus is that I find it to be timeless-looking, so it's a bag I think you can carry for many years to come without ever looking dated.


----------



## yslalice

It's a great bag to be dressed up or down. Agree w shazam -- classic.


----------



## randr21

i just bought 2...bad sales, bad.


----------



## pineapples

is it a bottomless pit though? I'm now 99% gonna get one somebody hit me


----------



## shazam

I don't think it's a bottomless pit but I also have a Large Tribute and a Large Downtown which are much deeper bags than the RG.


----------



## bubber_babe

Hiya!
I was wondering if any of you knew what type of YSL bag this is on the saks fifth avenue website??
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446199954&FOLDER<>folder_id=282574492711751&ASSORTMENT<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1227364688537&ev19=1:22
Thanks in advance!


----------



## vlore

I believe it's just called the "Y" Tote.


----------



## ProfessorLV

Hello All, and Happy New Year! I purchased this 2003 YSL last year at a thrift shop for $150.00.  The tag reads simply 'Sac'.  Does anyone know the actual name of this style.  The leather is thick and luscious and the hardware is quite heavy.  It's lined in chocolate satin.  The combination of all the materials is quite unique.  I really enjoy carrying it.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## pikeeygrl

I have a red bag that I belive is from the same collection. The clasp that is on the front of your bag is on the sides of mine holding the shoulder strap to the bag. I only know the year my bag was made, there was no official name on the tag.  It is also an 03. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## ProfessorLV

Pikeeygrl, thanks for your response!


----------



## CrystalDreams

Hello there!!

I usually hang out at the coach forum, but thought I'd wander over here to see if anyone could help me out.

My little brother's 21st birthday is coming up, and while in Japan, he came across a certain YSL wallet that he fell in love with, which he described as having the 'softest leather he'd ever felt'. I've never seen the wallet myself, so I'm at a loss of what this wallet is or where to find it!

I don't believe YSL is stocked much.. or at all, in Australia, and I don't want him to know that I'm looking for it for his birthday, so would any of you be able to tell me which mens wallet is made of really soft and smooth leather?

I know it's a ridiculous question, as I'm sure ALL their wallets are made of gorgeous leather! But since I'm at such a loss for what to do, I really didn't know who else I could ask!

Any help would be greatly appreciated! I really want to surprise him with a great present!!

TIA!!


----------



## C_24

YSL has great buffalo leather in men's wallets, but it would be of much help if your brother could describe the wallet itself. Did it have a coin section? Was is square? To fold? To zip?...


----------



## CrystalDreams

I will ask him about it tonight! Sorry for the lack of info!


----------



## CrystalDreams

So I finally managed to get some info out of him without realising that I was looking for this wallet in particular for his birthday (sorry for the hugge delay!). 

I THINK the one he wants has a 'Y' on the front of it- there's one kind of like that on the website actually! I would like to ask for opinions on how soft this leather is as compared to any other wallets that YSL may stock though. Are there any others out there which have coin compartments as well as all the card compartments? Are there any with clear ID windows at all?

If it is the one on the website... does this wallet ever go on sale?

Sorry for all the questions!! Hopefully someone can find the time to help me..


----------



## Johnrene19

Hi I'm really curious about this bag, can you guys identify it. thanks









thanks again, and much love...


----------



## yslalice

i've heard it called the y-tote, mostly, but it doesn't have a "name" like mombasa, muse, etc....i have this bag and it's fantastic.


----------



## moshi_moshi

^^oooo I like that, I've never seen it before


----------



## yslalice

moshi, i have a pic of mine in the reference thread if you want to check it out


----------



## lem0n

it's called the Y oversices tote on bluefly
http://www.bluefly.com/Yves-Saint-L...-Y-oversized-tote/SEARCH/301758501/detail.fly


----------



## edwang

It's a oversized EASY bag.


----------



## mellibelly

Shirise has it on sale for $972.50. Great deal!
http://www.shirise.com/shirise/prod...r+Handbag&pf_id=PAAAIAPFOPHDGKGI&dept_id=3304


----------



## yslalice

it's different than the easy -- open top with two sets of straps (1 hand carry, 1 shoulder or cross body).


----------



## iklues

I just got it from my friend and I don't even know this bag is authentic and name of this bag.. Please help me!


----------



## littlerock

I think you'd have better luck post in the "authenticate this YSL bag" in the stickied threads.. wish I could help but I don't know YSL well enough. Good luck


----------



## iklues

Okay. Thank you.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Closing this. Please post in the Authenticate This thread as suggested. 

You might also want to take a look at this thread in our Reference Library, which shows older YSL bags: http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-ysl-tom-ford-era-other-older-368647.html


----------



## lllarue22

Hi there!
Hope I'm posting in the right place -- saw this video in the celeb thread and posted there as well.  Love this DT - but it is a med. or large and hard to tell the leather - slight sheen.  Is it buffalo?  Has anyone ever gotten a great deal on these bags in black - bet they never go on sale.

Also - I am 5'4 1/2 - wondering if the large will be too overwhelming. Want a bag for everyday - mom with two elementary aged girls and a part time job - so need to sometimes hold my mac book air and some magazines/planner/notebook.  Just don't want it to look too big.

Thanks for all of your help. 

K 



http://www.ilike.com/artist/Erin+McC...Save+The+Empty


----------



## nymifashion

Photo link does not work


----------



## lllarue22

If not, I know that you can find the link under the YSL -Celebrity Thread -- post #1499 (page 100, I think!)
Sorry - computer skills not so saavy 

Thanks for the help!



http://www.ilike.com/artist/Erin+McCarley/track/Love,+Save+The+Empty


----------



## Cosmopolitan

That post in the Celebs thread is from almost a year ago, March 2009. When I try to click on the video link, it says "video is not available in your country."

Perhaps if you check out all the Downtown pics in our Reference Library you'll have a better idea of what the large vs. medium look like. The large is very long and vertical. http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-downtown-bags-here-368699.html


----------



## lllarue22

but there were three small video links to the right and I choose the one in the middle.


I think it is the medium size - but still not sure and still not sure of the leather.

Also -- does the buffalo leather hold up pretty well.  I'm tough on bags and patent is not my first choice.

Thanks, again!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

At first glance I'd guess its a large black patent Downtown, similar to one I owned for several years. If she's really tiny, though, it could be a medium. 

As I suggested earlier, if you look at the modeling pics in the Reference Library you'll have a better idea what size Downtown would actually work for you. 

Generally we believe that YSL doesn't use buffalo to make its bags anymore. They use calf and treat it to look like buffalo and call if "buffalo." There are numerous threads about this issue if you do a search.


----------



## lllarue22

IT does look like large DT to me - although her bag doesn't seem as shiny as yours!  Love your patent BTW - you have quite the collection.

Thanks again.  Still trying to decide if I want the large!

Going to check out the reference lib. now!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

i just purchased this bag and im not sure of the specific name of the color.... all i know is that it is tdf gorgeous


----------



## vesna

did you check reference library for YSL ?


----------



## moxnet

In late August my wife saw a black YSL bag at a Nordstroms in Sacramento, CA.  It cost about $1450. I went back this weekend and it was no longer there so I'm trying to figure out if anyone know the name of this bag.  It was a slouchy bag that you could wear under your shoulder.  The handle and the bag itself were one piece - as opposed to a handle attached to a bag with hardware.  

After doing some research on the internet, it somewhat reminds me of the Bottega Veneta "INTRECCIATO" bags as shown below:

Has anyone seen a bag that looks like this from YSL?  If so, what is the name?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Perhaps it was the *Multy hobo*, a new bag that YSL just came out with for fall? It has some hardware but its minimal. It is being featured in the fall ad campaign.












The other hobo that YSL currently has on the market is the *Roady*. It has a bit more visible hardware though.


----------



## moxnet

Thank you.  When I looked at their website, that was my guess for which bag it was, but somehow I think it was a different bag.  However, I do remember that it had a the little understated Y leather tag as in the picture you showed.

I'm starting to wonder if I was imagining it or if it was a bag from a different brand.


----------



## paewwaew

Hi everyone, I'm looking for a YSL bag which I don't know the name and don't see it on YSL website. It's a crossbody bag look like in this pic. I'm not sure if it's the same one as I saw today. Does anyone have more clearer pic of the bag and know the name of it? Thank you so so much


----------



## vesna

This is Rive Gauche bag, here it is in reference library:

http://forum.purseblog.com/ysl-reference-library/post-pics-of-ysl-rive-gauche-bags-here-368695.html


----------



## vesna

photos which made me  and I knew I HAD to have it


----------



## paewwaew

Does YSL still make this bag? Or discontinue already? I never see it in store before


----------



## vesna

I believe that it is discontinued. That is one great bag !


----------



## paewwaew

ohh, sadddd


----------



## vesna

do a search, and perhaps some boutique still has it....I would first go to the ones from the list *Cosmo* compiled here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/online-retailers-authentic-ysl-merchandise-plus-ysl-outlet-491964.html


----------



## zhou_l

first time getting a downtown bag...

I wanted to order the pink downtown but it turned out to be really dark and more red than pink..

anyone knows the name of the color?






also I received this pic from the SA at the outlet.. 
wondering if they are the same ones or not....

please help ...! =D


----------



## vesna

aaaaah, amazing colour, do you like it ?  Sorry, I don't know the name


----------



## zhou_l

vesna said:


> aaaaah, amazing colour, do you like it ?  Sorry, I don't know the name



haha I kinda like it.. but I wanted the pink/mauve in the 2nd picture.... 

anyone has seen the light pink one (2nd pic) in person?? does it look as dark as the first one too?


----------



## Yikkie

Really pretty - looks like bordeaux (wine red) to me. I have one in plum/deep purple. The patent downtown is an AMAZING bag! Congrats!


----------



## lvtam

I think I just ordered the same bag. Is it the small downtown? The color is called "raspberry". I think both pics are the same bag but different lighting.


----------



## zhou_l

> Yikkie Thank you!!!

> lvtam 

really?? omg.. I ordered both...
have you received it yet? 
I was told that they are different.. even with the lighting the 1st one won't look as bright as the 2nd one.... cross my fingers and hope they are different...


----------



## lvtam

I have not received it yet....when I do receive it, I can let you know about the color...I could very well be wrong and they are in fact different colors!


----------



## zhou_l

^ I received it... well..they ended up being the same color lol


----------



## gingarita

gorgeous color


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

It's beautiful regardless.  I hope you love it!


----------



## bubbleloba

I think the two may be the same color, just that the photos were taken in different lighting.  The color is pink/berry, I think.


----------



## cokezero

Dear all

I'm planning to purchase these shoes; but there is only one image available!
Are these the flats with the love cut-out? 
It's got a description on the side, but I'm kind of confused as to what they mean

http://tiny.cc/scyky

Thank-you


----------



## bubbleloba

These are the love flats with the heart cutout in the middle.


----------



## sassy702

Hi can someone please help with the style name of this YSL bag. Thank you!


----------



## amberlei

Looks like a SF bag..


----------



## Momo0

Hi, I was wondering if anyone had any information on the style name of this Saint Laurent mini bag. Thanks!


----------



## birdy_

It's actually on sale at Bluefly! I'm guessing it's from last season?

http://www.bluefly.com/Saint-Laurent-red-leather-small-crossbody-bag/p/326392901/detail.fly


----------



## Momo0

birdy_ said:


> It's actually on sale at Bluefly! I'm guessing it's from last season?
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Saint-Laurent-red-leather-small-crossbody-bag/p/326392901/detail.fly




Thanks!


----------



## caterpillar

I know it is YSL as I saw the logo on it.

It's round and has a long crossbody type chain. It looks kind of like a CD case?

Anyone have any idea what this bag is called?


----------



## vesna

it is this one ?


Saint Laurent ' Bubble' Crossbody Bag


http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...der&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-xMfE472op..opwQXXBvlXA


and 


http://www.bragmybag.com/saint-laurent-small-monogram-bubble-bag/


or calf hair 


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...FF&Ntt=saint+laurent+bubble&N=0&bmUID=kvx88Vx


​


----------



## caterpillar

Yes! But in a different pattern. I went to the YSL boutique in SF and all the dept stores that carry YSL but I couldn't find it. Where can I find it to see it in person?


----------



## Leahgrl

Hi, can someone please tell me what is the style name of this bag?  TIA....


----------



## averagejoe

This is called the Downtown bag


----------



## Theresazm

Can someone please tell me the name and price of this bag? I want to know when the model is from and what it is made of etc. Thank you!




Best regards


----------



## vesna

this mirror clutch in patent leather is the last Stefano Pilati's season bags, I think fall/winter 2012..it is made of durable grained famous YSL patent leather


----------



## Theresazm

vesna said:


> this mirror clutch in patent leather is the last Stefano Pilati's season bags, I think fall/winter 2012..it is made of durable grained famous YSL patent leather


Thank you! But I can't seem to find any other pictures of it on the internet when searching for the name? Can you please link some other photos to me?


----------



## vesna

Theresazm said:


> Thank you! But I can't seem to find any other pictures of it on the internet when searching for the name? Can you please link some other photos to me?


 
here are few on Japanese Rakuten market :


http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/auc-posh/item/ysl291147-ab80o-1000/


----------



## Marmarides

Dear Ladies,

I currently purchased this beauty 
The site I bought it from (Fashionette) named this bag "YSL Sac Ligne Y Ambre" but is that really the correct name? I cannot find a lot of information on the web if I search for this title. I have done a little research and came across the name "Chyc" - could it be that? Also, is this a size medium then? 
ANY HELP on name, size, correct color title etc. would be so so so appreciated 

Thanks!!!! :-*


----------



## Marmarides

Anybody?


----------



## hasana

That's the chyc cabas, but have no clue on the color


----------



## Marmarides

Thanks hasana!!


----------



## STEFFIHWEE

Hi guys do you know what this bag is called? I saw this at a consignment shop is it a worthwhile purchase?


----------



## Fruitsjunkie

I saw this and fell in love with it but it is too late seems like I can't find it anywhere.  Please help and thank you


----------



## Bee-licious

Wasn't this sold at Selfridges? It's the quilted Cassandre tassel bag I believe. They currently have the non-quilted version still


----------



## Peach08

Hi ladies
I am quite new to Saint Laurent bags
Was looking to purchase a bag and was wondering what this style is called 

Thx in advance for all your help


----------



## aleksandras

Could it be this one? 
http://www.ysl.com/fi/shop-product/...leather_cod45234475di.html#section=women_bags


----------



## Peach08

aleksandras said:


> Could it be this one?
> http://www.ysl.com/fi/shop-product/...leather_cod45234475di.html#section=women_bags




Yes! Thank you


----------



## Envymex67

Hi Ladies,

I really like this bag, any info would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## scrapsy

This is a Cabas bag, I saw them at the store in the uk yesterday.


----------



## Miss World

Envymex67 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I really like this bag, any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, I think this bag is called the Saint Laurent 'YSL Monogram Downtown Cabas' bag. This bag has a long, thick strap as you can see in the picture. Their is another style that is very, very similar simply known as the 'YSL Cabas Bag' and it's long strap is much thinner. I have attached a picture, hope that helps.


----------



## genyafox

I tried this bag at Saks - it looks much better online i must say!


----------



## paniani

Hello ladies
Does anyone happen to remember which season/year was this Duffle 3 polka dot bag?
I failed to find it anywhere but ebay and other reselling websites.
Will be really thankful for any thoughts.


----------



## northla

Can someone help me identify this bag? It was at Nordstrom for $2350. Can be worn as single or double strap. Almost looks like a college bag but does not have the handle on top. Thanks for your help.


----------



## blackcherry88

This one.

https://www.ysl.com/fr/shop-product...r_cod45396952hc.html#dept=women_bags_view_all


----------



## Bags4beauty

Yes... as the headline says: does anyone know the name of this one?
I just bought it preloved and really like the model, but I simply havent seen it before.

It should be about 4 years old approximately.

Hope anyone can shine some light on this mystery


----------



## cowgirlsboots

... hi everyone from a newbie! 
I just bought a YSL handbag (which still is on the way to me, so I can just hope it is the real thing and no fake!) and would love to know the model name. I spotted the same model on here in a post on bags from the Tom Ford era, but without a model name. The year was stated as 2002. Any input will be highly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Marilla

Picked this preloved cutie up at the weekend. Probably the craziest zaniest bag I’ve ever owned but I was strangely drawn to it - it makes me smile and I love it!
Does anyone know the official name of it? Or does anyone have one? I believe it’s from 2015.


----------



## owahan

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTH-S...rentrq:11d820dc1690ac3d6c5188c8fffadcdd|iid:1

Price is too good to be true? Is this authentic


----------



## owahan

https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-S...rentrq:11d820dc1690ac3d6c5188c8fffadcdd|iid:1

Is this authentic? Thank you


----------



## shogomomo

Does anyone have any idea about the year/make/etc of this vintage YSL crossbody?

Item: YSL Giraffe Print Coated Canvas Shoulder Bag (I'm sorry, I have google image searched the f out of this bag and can't find an official name)
Link: https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Au...ge-Leather-Small-Shoulder-Purse-Bag/672644853


----------



## haejuk

Can anyone identify this purse?  I just want to know its proper name.

Thanks!


----------



## victoroliveira

haejuk said:


> Can anyone identify this purse?  I just want to know its proper name.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4423480
> View attachment 4423479


monogram crossbody bag


----------



## sheilaru

haejuk said:


> Can anyone identify this purse?  I just want to know its proper name.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4423480
> View attachment 4423479


monogram wallet on chain or envelope wallet on chain


----------



## mari_kk11

Hello! I was wondering if anyone can help me with the names of these bags, I'm trying to list all my collections and as these were bought way back I can't remember and online search didn't help! Thanks!


----------



## blackcherry88

mari_kk11 said:


> Hello! I was wondering if anyone can help me with the names of these bags, I'm trying to list all my collections and as these were bought way back I can't remember and online search didn't help! Thanks!
> View attachment 4457189
> View attachment 4457190


The first bag (gold one) is called the ‘Kahala’ tote.

Not too sure what is your pink bag called but anyway it’s a pretty cute bag. Seems like you could switch out the handles with some buckles and metal chains from Taobao/AliExpress and modernize it as a shoulder/sling bag, the possibilities with it are endless.


----------



## mari_kk11

blackcherry88 said:


> The first bag (gold one) is called the ‘Kahala’ tote.
> 
> Not too sure what is your pink bag called but anyway it’s a pretty cute bag. Seems like you could switch out the handles with some buckles and metal chains from Taobao/AliExpress and modernize it as a shoulder/sling bag, the possibilities with it are endless.


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## telvis

Does anyone know the name of this wallet? 
(Random sunglasses for size reference, flash for better view of material)


----------



## blackcherry88

telvis said:


> Does anyone know the name of this wallet?
> (Random sunglasses for size reference, flash for better view of material)


It’s part of the ‘Belle de jour’ line


----------



## Britt1

shogomomo said:


> Does anyone have any idea about the year/make/etc of this vintage YSL crossbody?
> 
> Item: YSL Giraffe Print Coated Canvas Shoulder Bag (I'm sorry, I have google image searched the f out of this bag and can't find an official name)
> Link: https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Au...ge-Leather-Small-Shoulder-Purse-Bag/672644853


Hi, i have one that is om the same print bit different type. Have googled and found this that suggests mid 80's. My purse is in the pic below. Love IT!!


----------



## Britt1

Just got a response from jojuto in the Authentication forum regarding my bag that has the same print as yours; Yes it’s from 80’s and called in France : Girafe (giraffe) cause the colors of the canvas.


----------



## shogomomo

Britt1 said:


> Hi, i have one that is om the same print bit different type. Have googled and found this that suggests mid 80's. My purse is in the pic below. Love IT!!


Oh thank you very much! I have to say, I love the durability of the canvas and now animal prints are trending big time. We scored some good bags  Thanks for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## Maui528

Anyone know what bag this is?


----------



## miuccias

anyone could identify this YSL?


----------



## Partsygirl

Hi guys, can you please help me identify this bag? I cannot seem to find this exact model anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## bunnybride

Partsygirl said:


> Hi guys, can you please help me identify this bag? I cannot seem to find this exact model anywhere. Thanks!


I think that is the old version of the college bag, sometimes the outlets still have that style!


----------



## Partsygirl

Thank you so much!


----------



## Navybluecool

Anyone know what the name of this bag is? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## mssmelanie

I just got this at the ysl outlet this past weekend. She said that it’s still in boutiques but I didn’t see it on their website. I really liked its functionality!  I can put my phone in the open Center pocket. There’s a flap in the front and a back zippered pocket. Very roomy compact bag!  And the leather is like butter!  Does anyone know the name so I can do more research?


----------



## Lindsaygill7

What bag is the royal blue bag?


----------



## heartfelt

Maui528 said:


> Anyone know what bag this is?



This is a baby cabas. I used to have this exact bag in fog gray - very lightweight bag!



Lindsaygill7 said:


> What bag is the royal blue bag?



Looks to be the chyc cabas.


----------



## ana712

Hi everyone! I hope someone can help me, I saw a woman wearing a bag that was the exact silhouette of the YSL sunset bag in the medium size but it did not have the YSL logo on the front. Instead it had a sort of square lock mechanism (perhaps similar to: https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shoppin...-shoulder-bag-item-14078664.aspx?storeid=9728 if I remember well) and it was black with gold hardware. I feel like it had the classic chain strap too but the major difference was the absence of the logo on the face of the bag and it was on the leather key ring instead. Inlove the sunset bag but I just don't know if I want the huge logo on the front! I wish I had asked the lady but she was too far away from me haha - it would have been the perfect bag for me


----------



## micahanne

mssmelanie said:


> I just got this at the ysl outlet this past weekend. She said that it’s still in boutiques but I didn’t see it on their website. I really liked its functionality!  I can put my phone in the open Center pocket. There’s a flap in the front and a back zippered pocket. Very roomy compact bag!  And the leather is like butter!  Does anyone know the name so I can do more research?


I believe this is the Jamie patchwork bag


----------



## mssmelanie

micahanne said:


> I believe this is the Jamie patchwork bag


Thank u!


----------



## loubprincess

Partsygirl said:


> Hi guys, can you please help me identify this bag? I cannot seem to find this exact model anywhere. Thanks!


That’s the monogram envelope i believe. I have the large size


----------



## dollymixer

Hello everyone! I recently got this from store at sale cause its love at first sight! but in midst of excitement and paying and walking out of store I, forgot to ask what this style is.. anyone knows? seem to be the sunset but somehow looks different from the current sunset..


----------



## Velvetnico

good afternoon, I have just bought this YSL vintage bag in a second hand store, and I would like to know if somebody could tell me witch model and from witch period is the bag, the material looks like some kind of satin. I found a picture of the bag online


----------



## Autumndh

I found this bag at a UK charity shop for £15. From what I can tell, it is definitely real, but can anyone tell me the name of it please? Thank you in advance!


----------



## victoroliveira

sunset souple


dollymixer said:


> Hello everyone! I recently got this from store at sale cause its love at first sight! but in midst of excitement and paying and walking out of store I, forgot to ask what this style is.. anyone knows? seem to be the sunset but somehow looks different from the current sunset..


----------



## xiuxiu94

Hi everyone,
Please help me identify this YSL vintage loafers.
I got them from a local thrift store and though the insoles were replaced, they are still in good condition. I couldn't find any info of these loafers and their year of production.
I would really appreciate to hear any opinions.


----------



## gwentan

Hi, does anyone knows what bag is this? Saw someone carrying the other day but I couldn’t find it on the online store. Thanks.


----------



## oxygen.

gwentan said:


> Hi, does anyone knows what bag is this? Saw someone carrying the other day but I couldn’t find it on the online store. Thanks.


That’s the Givenchy horizon =) Sadly it may have been discontinued for a while now


----------



## gwentan

oxygen. said:


> That’s the Givenchy horizon =) Sadly it may have been discontinued for a while now



hi, thanks for the information!


----------



## eustaciasgarden

Please excuse my stupidity, I’m not very familiar with YSL bags.

I saw a bag on Instagram that I believe was YSL but I can’t figure it out. It appears to be two bags in one.. a larger one but a wallet or clutch that connected to the original. Does someone know the name of this bag?  Or am i loosing my mind and it wasn’t ysl.


----------



## Crazyaboutbags86

Hi experts, is this authentic???


----------



## Crazyaboutbags86

Crazyaboutbags86 said:


> Hi experts, is this authentic???


Bumb


----------



## VLandme4ever

Hi Everyone!   Can you help me identify this bag?  I've never seen a top handle and fully leather strap before like this.


----------



## Daniellerose16

Hello everyone! I bought my first camera bag in Paris a few months ago (all black black hardware) and love it! I’m looking into a nude color one now but so confused on all the different nude shades I’ve seen. I really love this color, does anyone know what the name is?


----------



## bunnyd

Anyone know what YSL bag this is? Saw someone post it on Instagram and really want one for myself!


----------



## gbbeau

bunnyd said:


> View attachment 4666122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know what YSL bag this is? Saw someone post it on Instagram and really want one for myself!



This model is called Monogram All Over Kate 99 in studded suede on YSL's website, and Kate Studded Suede on Saks and Neiman Marcus' websites. I couldn't find anywhere that had the black available. Seems to still be coming to the US around May.


----------



## bunnyd

gbbeau said:


> This model is called Monogram All Over Kate 99 in studded suede on YSL's website, and Kate Studded Suede on Saks and Neiman Marcus' websites. I couldn't find anywhere that had the black available. Seems to still be coming to the US around May.



Thank you so much!! I found the black one on the US website  pre-order though


----------



## Fixup2008

Hello all. I would love your help in identifying thus 2011 YSL bag. I have found this bag in gold and it looks like the Opyum flap bag from 2011, as I thought. I've tried to get it authenticated but not much luck! I am posting the serial numbers and other photos of the exact bag. How else can I confirm it’s authenticity? I bought it second hand myself.
http://www.snobessentials.com/2011/07/yves_saint_laurent_opyum_flap_1.html

Thanks so much!


----------



## Lei95m

I was wondering if anyone knows the name of this bag and how much it’s worth resale? Thank you
IMG_1713.jpeg


----------



## fashionion

Hi everyone,
Please help me identify this YSL Sac De Jour Baby
I would really appreciate to hear any opinions.


----------



## neverbuyfake

Lei95m said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows the name of this bag and how much it’s worth resale? Thank you
> IMG_1713.jpeg



I think this is the Sunset which originally went for almost $2,000, not sure of the resale.


----------



## ConsciFashion

Hi. I found this Cassandra Clutch on a pre-loved site. Would anyone know if this is real python? I don't want to get exotic leather. TIA!


----------



## cseh1916

Hi, I saw this on instagram. Can anyone tell me what this bag is called? Thank you


----------



## victoroliveira

ConsciFashion said:


> Hi. I found this Cassandra Clutch on a pre-loved site. Would anyone know if this is real python? I don't want to get exotic leather. TIA!


Usually it’s embossed. The first and only time I saw real exotic was at their store in Paris. And was only in small leather goods. Was a croc wallet.. Is it expensive? Like exotic expensive? Because if it’s not, then it’s definitely embossed.


----------



## victoroliveira

cseh1916 said:


> Hi, I saw this on instagram. Can anyone tell me what this bag is called? Thank you


https://hk.carousell.com/p/ysl-wallet-on-chain-woc-in-crocodile-embossed-black-leather-80589114/ Found this! Pretty sure it’s the same.


----------



## ConsciFashion

victoroliveira said:


> Usually it’s embossed. The first and only time I saw real exotic was at their store in Paris. And was only in small leather goods. Was a croc wallet.. Is it expensive? Like exotic expensive? Because if it’s not, then it’s definitely embossed.


Thanks a lot! The retail price quoted by the website is around USD 2000 which is a bit high for a YSL clutch normally.


----------



## victoroliveira

ConsciFashion said:


> Thanks a lot! The retail price quoted by the website is around USD 2000 which is a bit high for a YSL clutch normally.


hmm, not sure then. maybe because it's kinda unique might be a little higher.. it's better ask if it's embossed or not.


----------



## ConsciFashion

victoroliveira said:


> hmm, not sure then. maybe because it's kinda unique might be a little higher.. it's better ask if it's embossed or not.


Yeah they finally responded to my query. Turns out it is python. I've read about the process of making python leather and it's revolting....in fact a lot of the practices around leather in general are horrifying. Anyway definitely can't get this. Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## Tago

Hi so I've found this bag in my local consignment store and was wondering if anyone can indicate which YSL bag this is? They say its "new" there and it looks like the Kate medium although the strap is leather, not chain and the size is a bit different its 15*27 cms. The Kate medium is 24*14.5 cms. I'd like to know is this an older version of the Kate bag? or which YSL bag is this?


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Hi dearies, anyone knows what this color is called? It's dark gray but sometimes appears taupe on pictures. Thanks!


----------



## apagui1618

Hi. Would anyone know the name of ysl bag? I've been trying to search more info about this bag online, but no luck on the actual name and year. Hoping someone can identify this. Also, if anyone has an idea how much this usually goes for. Thanks so much


----------



## FATIMAC89

Hi 
Can anyone help me to authenticate this YSL Loulou mini toy bag please? I have many doubts regarding the serial number, it seems that the serial number from every YSL bag comes with the same font type that it's not even similar to this handbag. Also the magnetic snap with Saint Laurent "Paris" it's not straight. And the hardware I don't know... I would appreciate your help. I've already touched the handbag and it's very soft and smells like calfskin I mean I have no doubt that is leather, I uploaded a few pics! Thanks!!!!


----------



## stacyquince

Hi 
Can anyone help me to authenticate this Saint Laurent Spontini bag please? I fount it on Click On Trend resale shop.  The price is relatively cheap, so I have some doubts. Thank you!


----------



## EyeEyeLuLu

Please help with authenticating this YSL clutch.
Please see the original listing.





https://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-Yv...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## landers379

Love this clutch! Does anyone know what it’s called or when it was made?


----------



## NoviAlta

Hi Everyone,

My name is Novi from Indonesia.
Would you mind to inspect to authenticate this bag real or fake?
Name: YSL Envelope Medium Gold Hardware.
I just bought it IDR 25.000.000 from Instagram @authenticatoresby 
Link: https://instagram.com/authenticstoresby?igshid=v4316ps96g2l
The seller said that they bought it in multibrand store in Europe.
Please find as attached.
Looking forward to hearing the news.
Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Novi


----------



## IntheOcean

NoviAlta said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Novi from Indonesia.
> Would you mind to inspect to authenticate this bag real or fake?
> Name: YSL Envelope Medium Gold Hardware.
> I just bought it IDR 25.000.000 from Instagram @authenticatoresby
> Link: https://instagram.com/authenticstoresby?igshid=v4316ps96g2l
> The seller said that they bought it in multibrand store in Europe.
> Please find as attached.
> Looking forward to hearing the news.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Novi


Welcome to the Purse Forum!

Unfortunately, there is no one authenticating Saint Laurent here at the moment. This thread is for identifying the model name of the bag. You need to use a paid authentication service for a fee, there are a few out there, Authenticate4U is one I heard good reviews about. But you should do your own research to decide which of the services would be better for you - some might not do YSL, others have bad reviews, etc. Google or use the Search here on the forums! Good luck.


----------



## elenachoe

Hi guys! 
Do you know what s the exact name of this woc ?
I went to official ysl page and couldnt find it!

I wanna know how much it retails and to see review video, i need to know the name! Thank you!


----------



## catsinthebags

Hi everyone! I saw a bag in a Taiwan YSL but haven't been able to find it since. It was small (around WOC size), velvet but not quilted with the chain coming out two holes on top. The only velvet bags I've been able to find seem to be quilted  It wasn't a Kate either


----------



## Mordred

Does anyone know this YSL bag? Thank you!


----------



## losangeles

I’m trying to ID this bag. From what I can tell I thought it was the north/south tote but I’ve never seen it with red interior before. Maybe not real? If it’s real i want it through.


----------



## lkittylkat

Hello! If someone could help!! I haven’t seen many of these in this color combination (with the contrasting trim).  Just received from Vestiaire Collective which I’ve had great experiences so far however this one just caught me off guard as the YSL emblem doesn’t really look or feel metal.  Given that it is matte, maybe that’s how it’s designed?  Would like to research more if I could just figure out what it’s called lol
Any tips appreciated!


----------



## lkittylkat

welp I'm a dumb dumb. It's on the box LOL.  I guess I was really just concerned about authenticity... got it checked at ****************** and all is well!  I guess we can't delete posts?


----------



## jaxxtee

Hey guys,
Just saw this posted on instagram, but I've never seen a Lou Camera bag with rounded corners and a half-chain strap?? Apparently from 2017, but I can't seem to see anything on Google :/


----------



## Partsygirl

eustaciasgarden said:


> Please excuse my stupidity, I’m not very familiar with YSL bags.
> 
> I saw a bag on Instagram that I believe was YSL but I can’t figure it out. It appears to be two bags in one.. a larger one but a wallet or clutch that connected to the original. Does someone know the name of this bag?  Or am i loosing my mind and it wasn’t ysl.



I think you are referring to the YSL uptown. I have one in small and I love it because it is, as you said, 2 bags in one.


----------



## Partsygirl

Partsygirl said:


> I think you are referring to the YSL uptown. I have one in small and I love it because it is, as you said, 2 bags in one.
> 
> View attachment 4827762


And btw, you can barely fit anything in the small pouch, especially with the croc material but I can fit my phone (without the case) and some cards.


----------



## rickysakura

Hi everyone! I saw this bag on Instagram. Does anyone know what it’s called? Can’t find it anywhere!


----------



## phienchen

Hello, does anybody know the Name of the following bag


----------



## pamm14

Good morning:  Can anyone give me any insight into this item?


----------



## Miss World

elenachoe said:


> Hi guys!
> Do you know what s the exact name of this woc ?
> I went to official ysl page and couldnt find it!
> 
> I wanna know how much it retails and to see review video, i need to know the name! Thank you!


Hi it's the Saint Laurent YSL Uptown Mini Strap bag.


----------



## Miss World

pamm14 said:


> Good morning:  Can anyone give me any insight into this item?
> View attachment 4842601


Hi i believe this is the Saint Laurent YSL 'Classic Toile Monogram 4 Fragments Zip Pouch'. It is in signature brown YSL monogram canvas.


----------



## Miss World

Mordred said:


> Does anyone know this YSL bag? Thank you!


This is the medium Saint Laurent Bellechasse bag in beige canvas with leather trim.


----------



## pamm14

Miss World said:


> Hi i believe this is the Saint Laurent YSL 'Classic Toile Monogram 4 Fragments Zip Pouch'. It is in signature brown YSL monogram canvas.


Thank you!  Could not locate the proper name anywhere.


----------



## RavelingRobin

I am not sure if this is the correct place for this post - I’m wondering if anyone knows the name of this YSL silk scarf with hand rolled edges? I am guessing it is from the early 2000s, but not sure. Just trying to find what it was called.


----------



## PamW

Rondafaye said:


> Do you think it's OK to wear a bag from an older collection?


Absolutely!!! Last week I wore an older SM Falabella bag, just because I was in a chains mood. If you love your bags you should wear them!  I adore all my bags. I even have a really old Cartier drawstring bag I wear occasionally as well as a Fendi large peekaboo from forever ago. I take care of my bags, so they are in really good shape. The only reason I’d stop wearing a bag is because it started looking ratty. Rotation, rotation, rotation!!!


----------



## PamW

sjunky13 said:


> I have been cleaning my closet and i found some old bags i have never worn and found this YSL patent leather bag. It is very tiny and cute,just wondering if I should keep or sell it? Thanks


Adorable! Keep it got out to dinner, unless you don’t like how it fits your body or don’t really like it.


----------



## julliandy

hi! I think this is a vintage YSL. Just wondering if anyone knows what the name?


----------



## Fuksija

Hi,
I received an YSL black canvas bag in 2008 as a gift.
I know that it was bought in Lugano, Switzerland, but have not purchace dcuments
Could anyone identify the year or model?
Thanks


----------



## summerlilly22

Does anyone know the name of this bag? I can’t find it on any other site besides fashionphile. TIA!


----------



## fayelamb

Can anyone tell me the name of this colour Loulou? TIA


----------



## jmax10

Hi

Could someone identify this Saint Laurent model? With Name and modelnumber?

Would be very much appreciated.

Thanks

Jmax10


----------



## ionehir

hello! does anyone have knowledge on this bag? i only found a single listing that stated it was called rive gauche but i can't get anymore information on it (no thanks to the popular tote in the same name) i'd really like to know when it was made and any additional knowledge i can get. thanks in advance!


----------



## iwantahermes

Hi...could you tell me what bag this is please as I really like it...thank you in advance


----------



## thundercloud

It's the Sac du Jour bag. Nano size, I believe.


----------



## iwantahermes

thundercloud said:


> It's the Sac du Jour bag. Nano size, I believe.


Thank you


----------



## blackcherry88

ionehir said:


> hello! does anyone have knowledge on this bag? i only found a single listing that stated it was called rive gauche but i can't get anymore information on it (no thanks to the popular tote in the same name) i'd really like to know when it was made and any additional knowledge i can get. thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089385


This is a bag from the earlier Stefano Pilati era, somewhere around, or before the Muse bag period. You can try googling the first 6 digits of the serial number inside the bag for more information.

There’s definitely a possibility where it could be called the Rive Gauche bag (so far I know of at least 3 wildly different versions of “Rive Gauche” bags from different era of Yves Saint Laurent, and Saint Laurent was known as Yves Saint Laurent -Rive Gauche- under Stefano Pilati’s reign)…


----------



## blackcherry88

jmax10 said:


> Hi
> 
> Could someone identify this Saint Laurent model? With Name and modelnumber?
> 
> Would be very much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jmax10



This is the Saint Laurent Zoe bag.


----------



## blackcherry88

summerlilly22 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? I can’t find it on any other site besides fashionphile. TIA!



I don’t think there is a specific name for this style of camera bag (it’s just called the “camera bag”), but if I am not wrong, this size was included in the second or third season where Hedi Slimane released the camera bag for Saint Laurent, and it’s certainly before the Blogger bag.


----------



## blackcherry88

Fuksija said:


> Hi,
> I received an YSL black canvas bag in 2008 as a gift.
> I know that it was bought in Lugano, Switzerland, but have not purchace dcuments
> Could anyone identify the year or model?
> Thanks


This bag is from the Kahala line. And it’s the first time I am seeing one with a zip closure. Very interesting find.

(Also if you google the first 6 digits of the serial number you should be able to find other bags of the same style.)


----------



## iwantahermes

Hi...in about 2017/2018 I saw a small black flap? bag in a ysl outlet...inside it or under the flap it had  a quote or inspirational message...its just bugging me that I cant remember any of the details...was I dreaming????


----------



## blackcherry88

iwantahermes said:


> Hi...in about 2017/2018 I saw a small black flap? bag in a ysl outlet...inside it or under the flap it had  a quote or inspirational message...its just bugging me that I cant remember any of the details...was I dreaming????


It’s the Babylone bag and lol the quote is far from being “inspiratonal”… have fun discovering what the quote is


----------



## iwantahermes

blackcherry88 said:


> It’s the Babylone bag and lol the quote is far from being “inspiratonal”… have fun discovering what the quote is


Just found it...didn't remember it being that ... thanks so much


----------



## Narnanz

As there is no longer an authentication thread for YSL...Im just requesting identification of this wallet style so I can call it by its name when I get it authenticated 
Thank you


			https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1129462/ysl-wallet


----------



## Pchul

Would really love to buy this bag - anyone know the name?


----------



## XoDena

rickysakura said:


> Hi everyone! I saw this bag on Instagram. Does anyone know what it’s called? Can’t find it anywhere!
> 
> View attachment 4832447


I literally just came here to ask about this same bag. I just bought one off of Fashionphile and can not find a review or anything on it. Fashionphile has it listed as a 2015 bag.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I haven't been around YSL bags for a while so I don't know if this little bag is well known and has a name or is past season, etc ... does anyone know? I've seen it online (sold out) on Matches and Mytheresa where it was just called the quilted crossbody bag. Thanks!


----------



## gbbeau

Straight-Laced said:


> I haven't been around YSL bags for a while so I don't know if this little bag is well known and has a name or is past season, etc ... does anyone know? I've seen it online (sold out) on Matches and Mytheresa where it was just called the quilted crossbody bag. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5129794
> View attachment 5129795



80's Vanity Bag. It seems to be based on the Becky, that's how I found it.  It's available still on The Webster and YSL's website.


----------



## Straight-Laced

gbbeau said:


> 80's Vanity Bag. It seems to be based on the Becky, that's how I found it.  It's available still on The Webster and YSL's website.


Thanks so much! It's kind of cute ...


----------



## XoDena

Does anyone know anything about this bag? I was stuck between buying a Lou or Mini Lou. I said to my friend, “Why couldn’t the Lou come with a chain strap, that would make my decision so much easier” and she sent me this listing. I was immediately sold and bought it, but now I can’t find anything about this bag. FF says it’s from 2015 and when I look it up the only other times I can find this is from past Fashionphile listings/sales. I just want to make sure she’s not fake as I’ve never seen this bag before.


----------



## lele345

Would someone know the name of this bag? been scouring the internet to no avail...


----------



## Mrss0904

Anyone know the name of this ysl please?


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

lele345 said:


> Would someone know the name of this bag? been scouring the internet to no avail...



Toy Cabas


----------



## FreyahWarrior

Help… I know this is the SDJ in small, referred to as cognac brown (by Fashionphile) with top stitch - but what is the colour called by YSL? This is from either 2016 or 2017 I think. TIA!!


----------



## hotmama

Can anyone identify this YSL bag? The strap is all leather, no chain.


----------



## victoroliveira

hotmama said:


> Can anyone identify this YSL bag? The strap is all leather, no chain.


Lou Lou toy


----------



## hotmama

victoroliveira said:


> Lou Lou toy


Thank you.


----------



## kcw1985

Can anyone help me identify this bag?


----------



## danielleohl

Does anyone know what bag this is/if this is real?


----------



## Pole_rose

Mrss0904 said:


> Anyone know the name of this ysl please?


Looks like the Kate ?


----------



## victoroliveira

kcw1985 said:


> View attachment 5292545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me identify this bag?


YSL Vicky!


----------



## jackie100

What bag is this? I can't find it on the YSL site at all and nothing in google images when searching...


----------



## victoroliveira

jackie100 said:


> What bag is this? I can't find it on the YSL site at all and nothing in google images when searching...



there's probably another name, but if you google as "saint laurent monogram cabas" you'll find a lot of pictures of this bag!


----------



## JessicaWBath

I'd be grateful if anyone knows the name of this bag?

It's black patent, with a 'pinch' clip, chain strap (with large rings in the middle), and a press stud closure at the top of both sides to make the bag narrower. On the back, it has a small pocket. 

It's REALLY heavy... the main reason I've not worn it 

It's got the "Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche" leather label, and serial number is on the back with "made in Italy". The dust bag it came in is a double bag - white inside, charcoal/black outside. 

I bought it in a Selfridges sale maybe 2007-2010.... now I'm more 'into' handbags, I wonder why I didn't ask the name at the time


----------



## hlh0904

Can somebody verify if this was a design used by YSL? Fashionphile had it and I snapped it up. But I have yet to see the star embellishment on the YSL monogram anywhere. Is there a year in which this came out? Apologies for the finger prints. Any history would be appreciated! So much for declaring I needed a stay on "Ban Island" LOL! What can I say, but the heart wants what the heart wants LOL.


----------



## Scarlett O'Hara

hlh0904 said:


> Can somebody verify if this was a design used by YSL? Fashionphile had it and I snapped it up. But I have yet to see the star embellishment on the YSL monogram anywhere. Is there a year in which this came out? Apologies for the finger prints. Any history would be appreciated! So much for declaring I needed a stay on "Ban Island" LOL! What can I say, but the heart wants what the heart wants LOL.
> 
> View attachment 5369697


It's from some time during 2015 - 2017.  Maybe contacting Saint Laurent can give you more info.  Good luck!


----------



## hlh0904

Scarlett O'Hara said:


> It's from some time during 2015 - 2017.  Maybe contacting Saint Laurent can give you more info.  Good luck!


Thank you so much for the info! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Narnanz

Any one have any idea when this style was released. 
Would be most appreciative


----------



## starrynite_87

Can someone please ID this bag


----------



## Britt1

Hi, has any og you seen this before or know anything about it?


----------



## sunnycanada

does anyone know what style this is, it might be vintage? Thanks


----------



## dollyhouse

*Located Australia. Can someone ID this canvas backpack please. The zips are all stamped Saint Laurent Paris but I can’t find this particular palm trees and surfers design. Thank you*


----------



## _purse

Hi, can anyone help me check if this bag is fake or authentic - ysl st tropez


----------



## CarolineElmenhoff

Beautiful bag!


----------



## emilypf

Does anyone know what this bag is called please?


----------



## violetsvanity

Hi all, trying to determine if this is an authentic YSL. I believe I’ve identified it as the Mombasa Sling Bag circa the 2002 Spring Runway, but I don’t have any knowledge to determine if it’s real. TYIA


----------



## RachelVerinder

Hi, does anyone happen to know anything about this shopper? It is described as a Niki but as far as I know the Niki tote is much more square and have a leather wrapped logo in the front…
TIA!


----------



## Jynkiz

Thrifted this gorgeous bag today! Was wondering if anyone could help me find the name of the style/verify the serial number for me since I can't seem to find it online.

Label says Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche
Serial Number is 153940•001013

Thank you in advance!


----------



## lvr4shoes

Does anyone know where I can find a running list style codes?  Specifically the first three letters at the beginning are they factory abbreviations?? 

Example: PLB , GNR


----------



## lvr4shoes

Jynkiz said:


> Thrifted this gorgeous bag today! Was wondering if anyone could help me find the name of the style/verify the serial number for me since I can't seem to find it online.
> 
> Label says Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche
> Serial Number is 153940•001013
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5660654
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660655


We definitely need a running style code list and factory list. I’m having trouble finding something too.


----------



## martingale

I have a ysl that the L is cut by letter S. Wonder which year was this desig


----------



## EliseC

Jynkiz said:


> Thrifted this gorgeous bag today! Was wondering if anyone could help me find the name of the style/verify the serial number for me since I can't seem to find it online.
> 
> Label says Yves Saint Laurent Rive Gauche
> Serial Number is 153940•001013
> 
> Thank you in advance!


It kind of looks like something from the old Muse collection, except not quite- because the bags I'm thinking of had the stitching/details done to look like there was a big Y on the bag. I suck at explaining things lol so this is what I had in mind:



It's obviously not quite the same, but assuming the bag is real, maybe you could start there?


----------

